# Musiversal ($99 orchestra)



## Mattia Chiappa (Feb 14, 2019)

Hello everybody!

Since I've read lots of negative stuff about this company, I thought I'd share my positive experience with them. What seemed to bother most people was the difficulty in communication and delayed recording sessions. Maybe I was lucky but none of that happened with me. My session was just slightly ahead of time and I had no problem whatsoever at communicating with them.

About the quality of their players, considering I had very very low expectations I was quite positively impressed. Don't get me wrong, I would never use this recording professionally but that wasn't even point for me. If you're a student or just want to try some stuff out at least they give you the opportunity to do it with real players for a very reasonable price and that's an amazing thing!

Something to be noted, harp and tuba were not present on the day and have to be recorded separately. 

Overall I'm happy with the experience and would definitely recommend to try it yourselves.

Here's the piece:


----------



## Abdulrahman (Mar 20, 2019)

Yes, it is good. Mine is coming up next month. I think people are hard on them a little.


----------



## MartinH. (Mar 20, 2019)

Mattia Chiappa said:


> I would never use this recording professionally but that wasn't even point for me.



If you _had _to use either musiversal or a high quality VI mockup professionally for an orchestral movie soundtrack project, which of the two would you pick?


----------

